# I have an idea for storing bulk



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd really like to use bulk salt this year but have anywhere to store it. I know there was the thread about 5 gallon buckets, but I have an idea. I was thinking about getting a ton delivered then putting it into sand bags(they are military issued bags for flood control). They are about 14x26" which is the same size as the 50lbs of salt we get. I know it'd take time and be a real pain in the arse to do, but I can get 100 bags for $30. Plus they're reusable. They'll either be kept in a garage or shed until they're dumped into my salter. Is this a good idea or not?


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

If you have room to store the bags, why not just store the salt in bulk and load with an old grain auger


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

A skid of 50# bags of salt is around $250.00. A ton of bulk salt is around $60.00 plus the bags which are $30.00. You need to ask yourself if all the time you will need to spend bagging your own salt is worth the $160.00 you will save.

How long will it take you to bag all the salt and clean up the left over mess?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Where are you buying a skid of salt for $250.00? I have never paid more than 120.00 a skid.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

$250 works out to about $4.00 per 50# bag plus the cost of my time & labor in delivery. I couldn't even come close to a purchase price of a skid of salt for $150 and I live 20 miles away from teh Morton plant in Chicago. I buy 80+ ton of salt a year in bulk. Even with that purchasing power I still can't get 50# bags for your $2.45 each


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Also, around here. Nobody buys bulk salt unless they are big.

There is a salt depot within a 10-15 minute drive at any given time. So for the time it takes tor reload by hand, you can drive 10-15 minutes, wait 20 minutes in line and be reloaded at a yard. Bills straight to your account and the most salt you can be left with is 1/2 a truck full at the end of a storm.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I buy 80's and pay 3.60 per bag. No special pricing, just normal pricing.payup


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Ya Chris,
I buy 50# bags at Farm and Fleet no less for 2.79 a bag!!!! Dude, u need to find a new place for salt. Even if I go to the local feed mill, they only want $3 a bag... This is not including your time deal for handling it though...wesport


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

You guys are killing me with these prices. I assume we're so high up here because of the transportation expense. I think it gets higher by the mile as you go north of Boston.

Anyway, to the point of the thread. Besides the time and work involved with bagging, you need to be careful of where you store it. Bulk salt has some moisture which will get trapped in those sacks. Then when they get cold, you'll have 50# lumps of frozen salt.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I just went and checked what I paid for bagged salt. I didn't buy any last year since I now only buy bulk. I paid $2.79 at Farm & Fleet. Sorry about that.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

We really need to have multiple, private owned, for profit, 24/7 salt depots in my area that we can purchase bulk salt from. Anyone want to start a new company????

I have a bulk salt bin that we can pull from, but the expense and need for additional salt sources becomes key when estimating new snow & ice management projects outside of your "home base" travel range area.

I think local nursery's should start selling bulk salt. 

What do you think?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Hey, you can all buy bulk salt from me if you need some in the south suburbs. I keep a loader at the pile for all events.


----------



## shamp (Jul 4, 2006)

Bossman where in cleveland do you get your salt?


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks Plow Meister for the offer!

I havent had any work come through the pipeline near you, but still good to know.

Appreciate the offer and would also like to extend the same to you in Des Plaines, IL.

My salt is your salt.

Joe


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

You guys are killing me on the bagged prices. Best I could find around here was around $5.50 a bag for 80# (CAN, US would be around $5).


Bulk I pay around $90CAN a yard.

Two years ago I started canning my salt in 55 gallon plastic drums with thread on lids. Worked great--three drums was approx. half a yard. Needed my forklift to load of course.

This year I have a 20 foot Van body I am sealing up for a bulk salt bunker. Scoop with the loader tractor. Done.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

derekbroerse said:


> ...This year I have a 20 foot Van body I am sealing up for a bulk salt bunker. ...


_you know you're a ******* when..._ 

Just kidding Derrick, at least your doing bulk, my cost is around $5 a bag also (3.98 per bag, but after tax and handling charges its $5.05)


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Grn Mtn said:


> _you know you're a ******* when..._
> 
> Just kidding Derrick, at least your doing bulk, my cost is around $5 a bag also (3.98 per bag, but after tax and handling charges its $5.05)


LOL yes.... yes I am.... just last week I mowed my lawn and found a car I forgot about 

Unfortunately, a new building just isn't in the budget but the $300 I paid for the whole truck with box and roll up door was. It's actually fairly nice, one of those polished aluminum bodies (yeah, until it meets the salt of course) and looks surprisingly like a shed sitting firmly on the ground with all the lights etc removed...

Like Alan once said, I won't include it on the company tour...


----------



## snitram (Oct 23, 2006)

*salt*

where do I buy cheap salt in bethlehem PA?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Plow Meister said:


> A skid of 50# bags of salt is around $250.00. A ton of bulk salt is around $60.00 plus the bags which are $30.00. You need to ask yourself if all the time you will need to spend bagging your own salt is worth the $160.00 you will save.
> 
> How long will it take you to bag all the salt and clean up the left over mess?


Good God man,lol we are paying 163.18 for a skid of 30-80lb bags. You need to find a new place to buy salt.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Bulk is $35/ton here, the bags would be $30, but are reusable. Just untie, empty, then refill.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

snitram said:


> where do I buy cheap salt in bethlehem PA?


Hey SNITRAM,

I live up in the Poconos and I buy bulk from Locust Ridge Quarry. They are in Mt Pocono/ Blakeslee area. I pay 55/ton for mix. I only get a couple of ton at a time though. I have a dump bed trailer that I get it with.

If you find anywhere that is cheaper let me know.

Good Luck
Frank


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

We paid $125.50 out the door for a skid of (40) 50# bags last year for bagged, and around $48 per "ton" of bulk. This was about a yard and a half, but was usually much heavier than a ton.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My cost this year on bulk after tax is still around $90 a yard. Still waaaaaaaaaaay cheaper than bags.

I wonder if I can transport bulk over the border from you guys in nearby NY? Probably considered hazardous material or something...

$30 a ton would sure be nice...


----------



## Steve Brubaker (Feb 1, 2005)

I tried bagging my own salt one year to re- sale and all of the salt got hard. How can you guys say You bag it and reuse it. Dosent it go hard. We used plastic bags. Does burlap work better, if so how long.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Steve Brubaker said:


> I tried bagging my own salt one year to re- sale and all of the salt got hard. How can you guys say You bag it and reuse it. Dosent it go hard. We used plastic bags. Does burlap work better, if so how long.


If you used bulk salt to start with, then it contained moisture which got trapped by the plastic - the same as what happens when you tarp something without letting it "breathe". Burlap would be better only to the degree which it lets the salt breathe. It would still freeze up. The salt you buy already bagged has been dried before it was bagged.


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

We did 250 tons last year, look to be the same this year. $42 per ton delivered to me at the shop. bagged salt 50# bag $1.68 if bought be the pallet. $2 if by the bag

depends where your at, and who you deal with, our bulk comes from morton in detroit. bagged comes from a hardware store disrtibutor the sell to Ace and what not...i watch for auctions of companies going out of business also....maint. departments always had salt on hand and you get $1 a bag then maybe ten maybe a couple of pallets never know....


Erik


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I confused are you guys talkin rock salt of potassium salt melt, and if your getting bulk is that a mix of sand and salt?


----------



## snoking (Jul 4, 2002)

bulk is rock salt no mix
backed is usually calcium chloride....


----------

